# Merry christmas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

wishing you all a very merry christmas


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas/Feliz Natal to everyone and may I add this to the thread?:


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.

And can I thank Siobhan, Canoeman and all the other very supportive people on this forum for all their free and very useful advice which has helped us in our transition to this beautiful country. We are very grateful for your time and sensible advice which has allowed us to be legal and safe here. Hearsay doesn't do it. You need the facts. Thank you all and a Happy New Year.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Seasons Greetings to everyone here from sunny Ourique!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy Christmas and all the best for 2014 to all the users who help others...thanks!

The image was taken at the old vila in Sintra...enjoy.


----------

